# Making the sea blue...



## Star_Climber (Jun 10, 2009)

One question can anyone of u make this sea blue,instead of the green?



i'm not good with photoshop etc. so it would take me years:x


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 10, 2009)

open up a levels adjustment layer and cut about 25 percent of the red out from the black point over


----------



## A-Spot (Jun 10, 2009)

Try this:

Image > Adjustments > Color Balance (Ctrl+B), then adjust the Cyan/Red slider about halfway left and the Yellow/Blue slider about halfway right. Do this for both Shadows, Midtones and Highlights (the three options in Tone Balance, located in the lower part of the Color Balance window). Here's what I managed to do with the thumbnail pic you posted (couldn't save the Picoodle one / the large one) :







Cheers,

A-Spot


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 10, 2009)

It's not blue though.  Or it shouldn't be.  In fact, as close to land as you are, and I'm assuming not in direct sunglight, it should actually be the color of the rocks - or rather you should be seeing the rocks and not the water.


----------



## Star_Climber (Jun 10, 2009)

ok,that helped thank u guys


----------



## Star_Climber (Jun 10, 2009)

ANDS! said:


> It's not blue though.  Or it shouldn't be.  In fact, as close to land as you are, and I'm assuming not in direct sunglight, it should actually be the color of the rocks - or rather you should be seeing the rocks and not the water.



 yeah,it wasn't deep...it was shallow...


----------

